# Finding A Stud



## thuffman

I would like to Breed my Havanese and am having trouble finding a stud. I am located in Northwest NJ. Any suggestions?


----------



## tootle

That's very complex question  You didn't indicate if you are an experienced Hav breeder or not, so don't be offended if some of these suggestions are things you already know. I would first evaluate my bitch to see if she has the quality that I want to include in my breeding program, preferably confirmed by an AKC Champion (if not, then a very well thought out reason why I choose to make this breeding decision) Then, I would make sure she has passed all health testing (at least hips, patellas, elbows, annual CERF, cardiac) Post these results on the offa.org website so any potential stud owner will know for sure your bitch is clear. Then you make a list of your bitch's strengths and weakness and determine what you would want a stud to improve in the litter. Once you know what you want from a stud, you look for an AKC Champion male whose health clearances are also on OFFA website (or the owner can send you copies) The stud owner should be able to look at the pedigrees and listen to what you are wanting from the breeding and let you know if it would be a good pairing or refer you to someone else who has a stud that may be a better match. If you are having trouble finding a stud at this point, I would get in touch with someone on the Havanese Club of America breeders directory that is someone close to you or get in contact with a local club. I think the club in your area is the Delaware Valley Havanese Club. These contacts should be able to provide you with guidance in your search. I try to use live cover on a bitch's first litter, but if the bitch has been proven then maybe can consider looked at a stud from a distance (shipping chilled or frozen) I also obsess on trial matings and health histories in making my breeding plans. It's easy to see pedigrees from a trial mating on the Havanese Gallery. The OFFA website will give vertical pedigrees so that you can see the health testing results for several generations for both the proposed sire and dam. When you find the right stud, the owner should be willing to send you a sample contract. Make sure the owner requires a brucellosis test for your bitch and their stud. Hope this wasn't too much info! If you have questions, I'd be glad to try and help.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I agree with everything tootle said above. I know her personally and this is good advice. I'd especially like to emphasize to find someone in your area that is experienced to help you, like in a Havanese breed club. I'd also add after looking at a prospective male, his virtues and faults (they all have these) to also look closely at the grandparents. I find alot of traits come a generation later. Please do your homework, these are such wonderful dogs and should be evaluated critically prior to being bred.


----------

